# Citrix Workspace on FreeBSD



## pathiaki (Nov 6, 2022)

I have found several postings about it but I just don't see a clear and, usual, FreeBSD port install for this one.

Does anyone have any recommendations?  Should I just install VirtualBox and throw on a Windows distro and go from there?

Is there any way to install it via wine?  Maybe using Suimazu?

TIA!


----------



## jmos (Nov 6, 2022)

There is no "usual port" for FreeBSD available; Only an outdated and currently unsupported port of the former tool "receiver" exists (net/citrix_ica) - but not as package due to licence restritctions. How to install a port can be read in the handbook, also you'll find related threads in this forum.


----------



## cmoerz (Nov 6, 2022)

According to the wine application database, you're probably SOL in that department - at least according to this, recent versions are "garbage":





						WineHQ  - Citrix ICA Client
					

Open Source Software for running Windows applications on other operating systems.




					appdb.winehq.org


----------



## W.hâ/t (Nov 6, 2022)

It's in the Wanted Ports .


----------



## K5KGT (Nov 6, 2022)

I use the Citrix Receiver nearly every day, works great.  My company uses VDI's and I can use it to log into it and get things done.

IIRC just go to /usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/ then the usual `make install clean`.  Follow the instructions.  It'll ask you to go and download a file from citrix and put it in /usr/ports/distfiles/ .  Do that and run the `make install clean` again and it'll do it's thing.


----------

